
Code Valley: Join the New Industrial Revolution - evahell
https://pilot.codevalley.com/
======
adentranter
As a developer, im really not sure how, what or why I would use this.. or even
what this is.

I watched your video, read your intro, went into the hello world. Yet im still
confused.

I believe im your target market as a developer. So just wanted to express my
point of view.

